# Canastilla



## Marian_trad

Hola a todos!!

Alguien sabe como se dice "canastilla" culinariamente hablando??

Son como unos aperitivos hechos de hojaldre que se pueden rellenar de cosas...

gracias
Un saludo
Marian


----------



## Paquita

quizás "tartelette" ...(o mini-tartelette)
o "bouchée" ... (o mini-bouchée)


----------



## chics

Une tartelette? 
Yo los veo siempre como feuilletés, como decir _hojaldres_ en castellano.

Pero _bouchée _es más _un bocadito_, e incluye cosas que yo en castellano llamaría empanadillas y croquetas.


----------



## Paquita

o "panier feuilleté"



chics said:


> Pero _bouchée _es más _un bocadito_, e incluye cosas que yo en castellano llamaría empanadillas y croquetas.


 
La imaginación en vocabulario culinario es tan inventiva como las recetas, aunque al parecer tú y yo tenemos más o menos las mismas...Difícil elegir un término sin el modelo...


----------



## chics

¡Hola! La imaginación de estas cosas a estas horas... ¡hace entrar ganas de comer!
Me has hecho releer mi comentario y no sé si me he explicado, aclaro que *bouchée *_también_ puede ser una pastita de hojaldre, con forma de cesto o no, que es válido, por supuesto, pero más genérico.


----------



## Marian_trad

Muchas gracias a todos!!!

Un saludo
Marian


----------



## poupounette

¿y qué tal brick?
brick au fromage, por ejemplo
Ver


----------



## Paquita

Poupounette : brick no es hojaldre, nuestro delicioso hojaldre de antaño...
Chics ....
(un hojaldre de fresitas en "el olivé", balmes, 47 ....no te digo)


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Por añadir más lío ...

yo lo hubiera llamado *vol au vent*

Estoy equivocada ¿no?


----------



## Paquita

Tximeleta123 said:


> Estoy equivocada ¿no?


En absoluto... 
Pero esta expresión ni la uso ni la oigo, aunque la conozco.
Acabo de buscarlo, que de lo contrario te hubiese dicho que para mí es cuestión de tamaño, y parece que no ...

Vol-au-vent será más bien de restaurantes, y bouchées-à-la-reine de casa, charcuterías o supermercados...No sé.

edit = he encontrado esto que dice lo que yo en cuanto al tamaño (12 cm de diámetro)


----------



## poupounette

sí, yo también diría vol au vent. No sé, paquit@, en el supermercado los hay de todos los tamaños...


----------



## Paquita

poupounette said:


> sí, yo también diría vol au vent. No sé, paquit@, en el supermercado los hay de todos los tamaños...


 
Sí, pero la mayoría son individuales, para mí, vol-au-vent es preparación que se comparte en familia o entre amigos, igual que una tarta, una "quiche lorraine" o una pizza de las grandes
(qué hambre, Dios mío, y eso que ya he comido )


----------



## chics

Pues sí, eso es un _vol au vent_... ¡si se usa hasta en castellano! Y siempre podrán ser _mini vol au vents_ ¿no?
Porque las tartaletas, en realidad, suelen ser de otra pasta, no sé si es pasta brisa (_brisée_) o de galleta.



Paquit& said:


> Sí, pero la mayoría son individuales, para mí, vol-au-vent es preparación que se comparte en familia o entre amigos, igual que una tarta, una "quiche lorraine" o una pizza de las grandes
> (qué hambre, Dios mío, y eso que ya he comido )


¿Ah, sí? ¿tan grande como una tarta?


----------



## poupounette

Mmmmm, por lo que parece canastilla y vol au vent no es exactamente lo mismo...
http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&q=VolAuVent+Con+Pollo&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Yo siempre he comido vol-au-vent individuales, nunca grandes de compartir.

Lo que hace especial el vol-au-vent es su relleno de pescado con bechamel.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tximeleta123

Tienes razón Paquita. Yo lo he visto en los restaurantes (poner algo en francés queda de los más "_chic_", pero también cuando vas a comprar a un supermercado, ciertas marcas utilizan el nombre de "vol-au-vent".

Lo que ya me hace chirriar los dientes es cuando veo en restaurantes y páginas de cocina (compruébalo y verás que hay muchas) que por derivación del francés los llaman "_volovant_"  .
´

**** Enlace roto. Martine (Mod...)

_P.D. Por amor de Dios, no abrir hilos de este tipo a estas horas, ¡¡¡que me voy a desmayar!!! _

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Tximeleta123 said:


> ´
> 
> He encontrado ésto peor que todo es la "pasta chus"
> .....
> 
> _P.D. Por amor de Dios, no abrir hilos de este tipo a estas horas, ¡¡¡que me voy a desmayar!!! _
> 
> _coincido_
> 
> Saludos


----------



## chics

Tximeleta, lo mejor de tu enlace es la "*pasta chus*"... ¡eso sí que queda fino!
¿y no has visto nunca _Volován_?

Gévy, ¡gracias! siempre pensé que el _vol au vent_ era el soporte de hojaldre, lo de dentro "el relleno", y que se podían rellenar de cualquier cosa sin dejar de ser _vol au vent_ de... También lo he visto escrito con guiones ¿es correcto?: _vol-au-vent_.


----------



## Paquita

chics said:


> ¿y no has visto nunca _Volován_?
> 
> .


 

sí, aquí, jajajajajja


----------



## Tximeleta123

chics said:


> Tximeleta, lo mejor de tu enlace es la "*pasta chus*"... ¡eso sí que queda fino!
> ¿y no has visto nunca _Volován_?


 
Bueno Chics, lo de "pasta chus" es fino...depende de la entonación y el contexto. Si te sale uno tras una esquina por la noche y te dice ¡_Dame la pasta, Chus_!  ...como que fino, fino...no es !

Y ver volován sí que lo he visto muchas veces pero por eso no deja de erizarseme el vello de la nuca 

De cualquier forma, para mí, el mejor vol-au-vent es éste. ¡Sin duda!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Chics:

Comprobación ortográfica:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/vol-au-vent

Jejejeje....

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/vol-au-vent


 
Aquí, la descripción de los entrantes del menú, con su jamón, su pescado, sus tordos, sus cordornices y su "vol-au-vent" *único *tiende a probar que en tiempos de Flaubert, al menos, no estaba ni de tapa ni de ración...Puede que ahora, claro ...


----------



## Nanon

Hablando de hojaldres y volovanes: les faltó _l'oreiller de la belle Aurore_. Ése sí que sirve para vol-au-vent único...


----------

